

Be winners - not quitters - iamyoohoo
http://www.scribd.com/doc/95934/WinnersNotQuitters

======
Tichy
In a biography I read another story about Einstein and maths: he was allowed
to skip the math classes because he was already so far ahead. He was already
reading math books of university level at that time. Perhaps that story about
Einstein being bad stems from elementary school, or it is only a myth.

~~~
palish
Anyone know if it's a myth? I've always wondered about that.

------
kancho
Sounds to me like Dubya is following this advice. Am I reading too much reddit
?

